# Texas Grapes - Ponder Texas



## SB Ranch (Jul 26, 2008)

Greg and Mary Hawkins own 3 Vines Vineyard in Ponder Texas. This year they have discontinued contract sales to wineries and opened up their vineyard to the public. 


If you are interested in local Texas grapes call Greg and Mary Hawkins @ 972-445-5980


The grapes are near ready for picking so call ASAP!*Edited by: SB Ranch *


----------



## geocorn (Jul 26, 2008)

I will be putting this info in this weeks newsletter.


----------



## SB Ranch (Jul 28, 2008)

The heat has pushed the picking date up to this weekend!


Call and make your appointment for picking now!


----------

